
Wi-fi on rays of light–100 times faster, and never overloaded - devinp
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11430.html
======
DrScump
Blogpsam of

[https://www.tue.nl/en/university/news-and-
press/news/17-03-2...](https://www.tue.nl/en/university/news-and-
press/news/17-03-2017-wi-fi-on-rays-of-light-100-times-faster-and-never-
overloaded/)

